# fish`n chips



## feederpro (9. August 2010)

kann mir bitte jemand ein rezept für fish`n chips sagen???#h

(da ich sonst nicht weiß was ich mit den döbeln tunsoll außer fischfrikadellen)


----------



## Champagnermädchen (9. August 2010)

*AW: fish`n chips*

lecker filetieren, in bierteig machen und in die fritöööse machen 



yammi


----------



## FisherMan66 (9. August 2010)

*AW: fish`n chips*

Goggel wirft zum Beispiel das hier aus.

Wenn Du Dir selbst nen Gefallen tun willst, dann lass den Essig von den Kartoffeln weg. (grauselig)

Lecker ist das Ausbacken in Bierteig, besser Tempura(Teig) und dazu ne leckere süß-scharfe Asia-Soße.


----------



## Champagnermädchen (9. August 2010)

*AW: fish`n chips*

wenn schon fish' n chips, natüüüüürlich essig, ist doch sooo lecker!!!


----------



## teilzeitgott (9. August 2010)

*AW: fish`n chips*

ja, essig..... lecker... die engländer verstehen schon was von guter küche


----------



## weserwaller (9. August 2010)

*AW: fish`n chips*

Nimm aber bloß keinen normalen Weinessig das wäre Quatsch und längst nicht das Original.

Schau mal nach Malzessig der kommt da ganz traditionell drauf.

Den Bierteig machst du aus Ale, Weizenmehl ein wenig Maismehl und ganz wenig Backpulver.

Wenn Du keine Friteuse hast, kannst Du auch einen hohen Topf nehmen.

Die Chips schön dich schneiden und gut wässern ca. 3 Stunden anschließend trocken legen ge3ht am besten auf einem Küchentuch.


Dann zuerst die Chips ins Fett, 5 min später den Fisch und noch mal 10 min warten - Fertig guten Appetit.


----------



## feederpro (10. August 2010)

*AW: fish`n chips*

Danke#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2010)

*AW: fish`n chips*

Lass das lieber mit Fish`nChips draus machen.
Zuviele Gräten im Döbel, macht keine Laune.

Alternative:
Farce machen und verarbeiten, z. B. zu Klößchen, Terrinen, Pasteten, Frikadellen (anders), und, und, und...

Grundrezpt:
100 Gramm Fischfilet (soweit als möglioch grätenfrei)
100 Gramm flüsige Sahne
1 Ei

Fischfilet feinstmöglich würfeln, gut salzen (kommt ja nich die gleiche Menge Sahne nachher dazu), und mit dem Ei vermengen und kalt stellen (richtig kalt, am besten kurz vor dem Gefrierpunkt). Die Sahne solle ebenfalls so kalt wie möglich sein.

In einer Moulinette oder ähnlichem Kleinmixer die gesalzenen Fiscwürfel mit dem Ei pürieren, bis sich "ein Klumpen bildet" (Eiweißbindung setzt ein).

Dann Schluck für Schluck die Sahne dazugeben und mit kurzen "Mixstößen" untermischen, bis eine glatte Farce entsteht.

Durch dieses Verfahren werden praktisch alle Gräten so fein zerkleinert, dass man nichts mehr davon merkt. Wer will, kann diese Farce auch noch durch ein Sieb streichen, dann ist definitiv nix mehr drin.

Diese Farce dann mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken und nach Wunsch weiterverwenden.

Beispiele:
Fischkößchen:
Die Masse zusätzlich mit Kräutern (sehr gut z. B. Kerbel und Dill) verfeinern.
Wasser salzen und zum kochen brigen bringen, so dass es gerade leicht siedet.

Mit einem Eßlöffel (den immer kurz ins kochende Wasser eintauchen, damit auch die Handfläche nass machen) Klößchen abstechen ins Wasser. Garzeit ca. 5 Minuten.
Klößchen rausnehmen und abkühlen lassen. Kann man so auch gut einfrieren.

Dazu dann passende Soße (Kräutersoßen, Weinsoße, Pfeffersoße, Senfsoße etc.) und Reis oder Nudeln als Beilage.


Man kann die Masse auch mit braun gebratenen Zwiebeln  (abkühlen  lassen vorher!!) und etwas Meerrettich würzen, etwas Semmelbrösel zur Bindung dazu geben und dann als Frikadellen ausbraten, dau z. B., Kartoffelsalat.

Ebenso kann man die Masse (auf Wunsch angereichert mit Kräutern, Gewürzen etc.) auf eine gefettete Alufolie bringen, zu einer Wurst formen, die Enden wie bei einem Bonbon zudrehen und dann in leicht siedendem Wasser (noch besser: gerade unter dem Siedepunkt) garziehen lassen. Garzeit für eine Rolle mit ca. 4 - 5 cm Durchmesser ca. 40 - 50 Minuten.
Dann die Rolle rausnehme und solange sie noch warm ist von der Folie befreien. 
Dann auskühlen lassen.
Kann man kalt mit einem Salat z. B. als Vorspeise reichen, aber auch wie die Klößchen warm essen.


----------



## feederpro (12. August 2010)

*AW: fish`n chips*

ok danke:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2010)

*AW: fish`n chips*

Gerne doch ;-)


----------



## feederpro (23. August 2010)

*AW: fish`n chips*

Ich will meinen Eltern mal einen Fisch (habe 4 Döblfilets, 1 Welsfilet) kochen, brauche aber was ganz, ganz, ganz Einfaches aber auch Leckeres.

Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen???#6

Danke


----------



## FisherMan66 (23. August 2010)

*AW: fish`n chips*

Dann nimm doch das Rezept hier. Hört sich doch gar nicht so schwierig an. 
Selbst, wenn es nicht so ganz klappt - Deine eltern werden Dir wohl das ein oder andere verzeihen - es ist ja schließlich der Gedanke, der zählt.


----------



## feederpro (23. August 2010)

*AW: fish`n chips*

Kann man 2-3 kleine brassen durch grammangaben ersetzen da ich Aitel-filets habe und nicht weiß wieviel ich brauche???

Danke
#6


----------



## FisherMan66 (23. August 2010)

*AW: fish`n chips*

Wenn Du 500g Filet hast, dann nimm 1 Ei, und ein Brötchen.
Anstatt Knobi-Granulat nimmst Du eine Zehe frischen Knobi, ganz fein gewürfelt. (Schlag die Zehe auf dem Brett mit nem Messer an, so lässt sich die Haut leichter abziehen. Zum Kleinwürfeln zerdrückst Du die Zehe mit dem Messer - jetzt kannst Du sie vernünftig schneiden)
Das Brötchen mußt Du vorher in Wasser einweichen und vorm Verarbeiten gut ausdrücken.
Anstatt getrockneter Petersilie nimmst Du Tiefkühlware - besser ist aber die Frische.
Salz und Pfeffer reichen als Gewürz. Teste Dich vorsichtig heran. Zuviel Pfeffer wird halt recht scharf - zuviel Salz dagegen ist ungenießbar. Mit nem Teelöffel voll Salz würde ich anfangen. Pfeffer nimmst Du am besten schwarzen aus der Mühle. (10x drehen sollte reichen)

Die zusammengeknetete Masse sollte solch eine Konsistenz haben, dass sie nicht flüssig wirkt, und nicht an den Fingern kleben bleibt. Ist es zu fest, dann kannst Du auch ein wenig Sahne angießen. Ist es zu flüssig, dann gib ein wenig Paniermehl zu der Masse. 
Das Kartoffelpüree-Pulver würde ich ganz weglassen.

Dann schöne Frikadellen Formen, in Paniermehl wälzen und in Butterschmalz bei mittlerer Hitze ausbacken. Zum Anfang sollte das Fett aber richtig schön heiß sein (Zahnstocher aus Holz ins Fett halten - steigen Luftblasen auf, ist es heiß genug) - hast Du die Pfanne vollgepackt, dreh die Temperatur auf etwas mehr als die Hälfte zurück.
Schön gold-gelb backen - schwarz ist nicht so der Hit.


----------



## jole1232 (23. August 2010)

*AW: fish`n chips*

du willst doch nicht denn karpfen essen oder das sind unsere freunde die mann wieder fängt.|gr:


----------



## FisherMan66 (23. August 2010)

*AW: fish`n chips*



jole1232 schrieb:


> du willst doch nicht denn karpfen essen oder das sind unsere freunde die mann wieder fängt.|gr:


 

Was will uns der Autor hier mitteilen?
Gehts vielleicht ein wenig verständlicher?


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. August 2010)

*AW: fish`n chips*



jole1232 schrieb:


> du willst doch nicht denn karpfen essen oder das sind unsere freunde die mann wieder fängt.|gr:



Das ist ja ne feine Art seine "Freunde" zu behandeln, schön nen Haken ins Essen mogeln und dann durch die Gegend ziehen. |supergri


----------



## Franky (23. August 2010)

*AW: fish`n chips*

Auch auf die Gefahr eines OTs hin - aber ich kann gerade nicht anders...



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Das ist ja ne feine Art seine "Freunde" zu behandeln, schön nen Haken ins Essen mogeln und dann durch die Gegend ziehen. |supergri



Es gibt Leute, die stehen auf sowas...... :q:q:q:q

Aber ischa nich so, als dass ich nicht auch sinnvolles dazu beitragen kann...  Man kann aus "grätenreichem" Weissfisch, Karpfen und anderen auch lecker "Chips" machen. Siehe dazu mal hier: http://www.graetenschneider.de/ Das Ding wurde auf einem offiziellen AB-Treff auch mal vorgeführt. Das Ergebnis ging jedesmal wech wie warme Semmel!


----------



## FisherMan66 (23. August 2010)

*AW: fish`n chips*

Jau, Franky, 
das Ding schwirrt mir auch immer irgendwie im Kopf rum, nur überleg mal, wieviel feinstes Tackle Du für so ein Teil kaufen kannst. 
Mit dem Teil behandelte Filets habe ich auch schon gegessen. Nichts gemerkt von irgendwelchen Gräten.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (23. August 2010)

*AW: fish`n chips*

War vor nicht allzu langer Zeit in England in ner Gastfamilie, der Vater war Angler und die ham Fish&Chips aus nem Döbel (Ich glaub dass es einer war, hab den engischen Namen nicht verstanden) gemacht, sehr lecker

Gruß Fabi


----------



## feederpro (24. August 2010)

*AW: fish`n chips*

Oh die sind ja ganz schön teuer!!!#d

Kann man die selbst nachbauen???

Außerdem hast du das rezept zu den chips???


----------



## FisherMan66 (24. August 2010)

*AW: fish`n chips*

Das mit dem Nachbauen vom Grätenschneider wird schwierig. Der Aufwand ist viel zu groß.

Du kannst Den Schnitt, der mit dem Grätenschneider über das ganze Filet gemacht wird, auch mit einem wirklich scharfen Messer und etwas Übung selbst machen. Mußt halt nur alle 3mm fast ganz durchschneiden, aber nur fast.
Für die Chips kannst Du natürlich ganz durchschneiden. Immer schön der Länge nach.

Für eine große Auswahl an Rezepten und für gute Erklärungen zu den Küchengrundlagen kannst Du auch mal hier schauen: Chefkoch.de

Für die Fisch-Chips machst Du Dir einen Bierteig, oder einen Tempura-Teig.
Die Chips würzt Du vorher gut. Am einfachsten mit einer Grill-Würzmischung. Alles gut durchrühren, und eine halbe Stunde einwirken lassen. Die Variante mit Salz, Pfeffer und gemahlenem Zitronengras ist auch ganz reizvoll.
Die Chips mußt du jetzt nur noch durch den Teig ziehen, überschüssigen Teig abtropfen lassen, und dann in einer Friteuse oder in einem Topf mit heißem Frittierfett ausbacken. Wenn die Teighülle gold-braun ist, dann sind sie fertig.
Mach dazu am besten Pommes Frites und ein paar leckere Dips.


----------



## feederpro (24. August 2010)

*AW: fish`n chips*

Danke
 Den Fisch schneidet man so oder?


----------



## Zusser (24. August 2010)

*AW: fish`n chips*



feederpro schrieb:


> Danke
> Den Fisch schneidet man so oder?


Richtig - nur nicht so weit runter zum Bauch.
Die Y-Gräten sitzen nur oberhalb der Seitenlinie.


----------



## feederpro (4. November 2010)

*AW: fish`n chips*

Gibt es eine möglichkeit den Fisch ersteinmal durch den fleichwolf zu drehen und dann so eine art Teig zu machen und den dann durch den bierteig zu ziehen und dann frittieren?


----------

